

On finding a technical co-founder - timtamboy63
http://chintanparikh.github.io/blog/2014/01/04/on-finding-a-technical-co-founder/

======
Major_Grooves
On the other side, I recently wrote a blogpost about finding a technical co-
founder: [http://www.seedcamp.com/2013/12/guest-post-how-i-finally-
fou...](http://www.seedcamp.com/2013/12/guest-post-how-i-finally-found-a-
technical-co-founder-and-got-accepted-to-seedcamp-by-steven-renwick.html)

I did not learn to code and I did find someone I did not previously know (from
Palantir too!).

~~~
timtamboy63
Love it. I think things definitely change once you're out of college.

------
bsirkia
Definitely agree, if you're in college and thinking about being an
entrepreneur, take some computer science classes. Even if you don't learn web
dev specifically, you'll learn the principles and meet some technical people.

~~~
Dragonai
I think an important point to note is that it would also significantly improve
one's ability to assess the magnitude of a project. See
[http://martingryner.com/no-i-wont-be-your-technical-co-
found...](http://martingryner.com/no-i-wont-be-your-technical-co-founder/)
(I'm aware this piece was one of many inspirations for the original post).

------
zxcvvcxz
Logical advice, good post. One nitpick:

>I’m not sure how easy this skill is to develop, and I’d argue it’s almost
certainly harder to develop than technical ability.

Perhaps where technical ability is narrowly defined as general web
development. Just like sales and dealing with people, technical ability delves
down into its own rabbit hole that can take years (decades) to master.

------
ckevinliu
good call. def agree with many of the points presented. Having listened to
many college startup pitches, I'm bias towards founders who can at least
code/build their MVP. It puts things into more realistic perspective - at
least they know how difficult (or easy?) it is to do what they want to do.

------
MyNameIsMK
Why do so many force the idea of taking on a co-founder?

~~~
elwell
I agree. Have a look at this video for proof of the fallacy:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8qgehH3kEQ)

~~~
MyNameIsMK
Yes, being a solo-founder is a total mind-f __* but, the journey is well worth
it! Don 't give up no matter what anyone else says or suggests. Break free
from social-conditioning and group-think. There really are no rules!

------
bluefish888
Techical co-founder for what? Is this for a web/mobile startup. It all depends
on your startup's industry.

